# Newbie question re touring USA in RV



## 101003 (Sep 16, 2006)

hi,
Hub, myself and our 2 kids would love to hire an RV for 3 weeks and tour midwest/west USA but have no idea where to start. Can anyone suggest websites of reliable companies who rent RVs anywhere in western USA between Colorado and Washington state. And where we can look into sites to stay at? 
Anything we should be wary of/make sure we do?
Thanks,
Tina


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Tina and welcome to MHF.

Here seems to be as good a place as any to start:
http://www.cruiseamerica.com/rv_rentals/default.asp

I'm sure more help will be along soon!

Best of luck!
Linda


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Tina - I've just stumbled on another site and immediately thought of you
http://www.roadtripamerica.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10527

looks like it could be useful to you.

Cheers
Linda


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Hi TeeDee

I think you should just "google" RV Hire USA" and see what turns up.

We've just returned from Colorado, South Dakota and Wyoming and believe me there are plenty of RV camp sites to choose from.

We wern't motorhoming but saw loads of sites. Only problem I'm told, is some towns insist you park outside the town, but I did see RV's in the towns we were in.

I hope you get there, the scenery is stunning.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

There's avery nice book called:
_Across America with the boys_ by television's Travel Show host Matthew Collins. He did what you want to do with 2 kids aged 4 and 3 years but no wife (did have an occasional au pair!). They did 6,500 miles over three-months.
It sells for £6.99 from MATC Publishing Ltd 1998.
I have a copy in near perfect condition that you could have for £2.50 plus £1.50 postage.


----------

